
Show HN: Resume Reviewers - Get Your Resume Reviewed by Real People for Free - max0563
http://resumereviewers.com
======
willyyr
If you want me to trust you with my resume then please at least add ssl and a
privacy policy to your site.

~~~
max0563
I am working on adding both of those things.

------
byoung2
How will they make money? Referrals to recruiters?

~~~
max0563
I haven't gotten that far yet, nor am I worried about it. It's not really
expensive to run a service like this, plus it seems that people could use it.
I have a few ideas though, such as ads, oe charging for editing etc.

